# is there a big difference with sound cards?



## stoggs1 (May 12, 2015)

Hey everyone, I just have a general question about sound cards.  I have been using the same one for a few years now. Its a rocketfish sound card which is basically a rebranded audigy se that i payed around 30 bux for.  so my question is if i where to upgrade to a really expensive sound card would I notice a huge difference.


----------



## Nordic (May 12, 2015)

I am sure will others will give you different opinions as audio can be pretty subjective. This is my experience from over a year ago:



> I am not one privileged enough to have experienced the really expensive stuff. I started with onboard realtech. I then decided to try out what dedicated audio would be like. I purchased an asus xonar dg for $10 with a $30 jvc rx700 headphones. It was such a substantial improvement I was utterly shocked. For $40 total I thought it would be a fun experiment but it really made my audio experience better.
> 
> A few months later I got an older auzun prelude for a great price. It was a big upgrade although not as substantial as onboard to the xonar DG.
> 
> ...


----------



## natr0n (May 12, 2015)

Drivers play a big part of your audio experience.

I know there are PAX updated/modded drivers for all creative cards if you are interested.

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/community/forums/pax-drivers.174/


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 12, 2015)

What is your sound system? Maybe the sound system is so bad, there is no use, it won't reflect any upgrade.

Best bang for buck are used X-Fi on ebay. I got Elite Pro for 30quid. Titaniums with cirrus logic dac are not much more. The only the superior card is Titanium HD, albeit it is only stereo, but the Texas Instruments PCM1794A pushes never to look back.

It will be a bit pain getting the driver working in windows 10, but it is the same level of stupid as in Xonar driver camp. Each of them have flavs. They are both horrid.

Keep in mind, getting older cards, like ~10 years old(all PCI X-Fi, yes we are old), will need need to be recapped already, each ten years means minus 20% capacity.

From new internal cards? That emu like Audigy Rx if you want it cheap, Xonar DX is better but the price comes in also more.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 12, 2015)

what you use for listening to sound, speakers or headset, will make a bigger difference. That is where I would look first, before sound cards.


----------



## stoggs1 (May 12, 2015)

i got a pretty good 5.1 set up from logitech but I mainly use headphones.  My audio is pretty dang good imo, i was just wondering if there was a big difference between cheap 20 to 30$ sound cards versus the much more expensive ones since I have never owned an expensive sound card, I've always bought the cheapo ones so I could spend money on more important pc parts like video card, cpu ram etc when I would build or upgrade my pcs.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 12, 2015)

stoggs1 said:


> i got a pretty good 5.1 set up from logitech but I mainly use headphones.  My audio is pretty dang good imo, i was just wondering if there was a big difference between cheap 20 to 30$ sound cards versus the much more expensive ones since I have never owned an expensive sound card, I've always bought the cheapo ones so I could spend money on more important pc parts like video card, cpu ram etc when I would build or upgrade my pcs.


what are the headphones? Logitech speakers are pretty lousy to be honest. Nothing like a good set of legitimate bookshelf speakers from actual audio companies.


----------



## Ebo (May 12, 2015)

There isent a big difference anymore, just execpt if you are an audiofile who wants the best of the best. 
Just look at when Auzentech went out of buisness a few years ago due to onboardsound was enough for most people for gaming ect.

If you are happy with your setup, I wouldnt worry, or mabye invest in better headphones and use your builtin equlizer to correct it for your own personal preferrence.


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2015)

there some aspects that affect

the hardware = the soundcard, cable, speaker, layout
the music = like mp3 vs flac, or jazz music on rock style speaker
the person

so you may get different answer from different person
so you need to upgrade the whole thing to feel the difference, if you just upgrade  a little, you may not feel the difference


----------



## Jetster (May 12, 2015)

If you want to see the biggest difference in sound cards get a ASUS Xonar for like $60. Amazing for the price. All the others up to a price range of $150 sound about the same. Then the next big jump is a AVR or Amp like the Marantz  SR5009

But if you don't have descent headphones or speakers then well


----------



## Aquinus (May 12, 2015)

Jetster said:


> But if you don't have descent headphones or speakers then well


This. Get good headphones first, then get a sound card. A good sound card will do you little good if you don't have speakers that can properly reproduce sounds.

Side note: The ALC898 on my tower works great with my Sennheiser HD 280 PROs, only rarely will I personally notice something sounding weird.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 12, 2015)

currently i have a X530 (i had a Z-5500 for test) and i use the ALC1150 (branded SupremeFX III)  i used a Soundblaster Audigy FX (which was not worth it over the ALC1150, as many dedicated soundcard), i  used a Sounblaster X-Fi extreme gamer (which was kinda good despite being old ) i tested some "high end" cards like the SB ZxR or the Xonar Essence line or Phoebus ... difference? yeah slight. warrant the overprice, for some fine ears with a Z-5500 or other "high end"speakers yes.

bottom line: if your card has a ALC1150 Codec you are fine ... most of the time and can shave the price of a dedicated. (some ALC1150 board have some slight improvement on one over another but it's tied to the brand)
oh i see you have a workstation with a "rebranded" Audigy SE in ... well ...



Aquinus said:


> This. Get good headphones first, then get a sound card. A good sound card will do you little good if you don't have speakers that can properly reproduce sounds.


for reference i had a Razer Electra headset (they are good one ... despite being "produced" (rebranded?) by a brand i hate ) on all the soundcard i tested (dedicated or onboard) only the Xonar Essence STX II gave me a little improvement over the others (Phoebus or ZxR) but the price was ... not something you can justify with a "little" improvement. (headphone or speaker, test conducted with the Z-5500 for speaker)

in the end i kept a ALC1150 onboard and a X530 5.1 set

i might not have a good ear ... but i always listen to music wherever i am (except at the job  )


----------



## Frick (May 12, 2015)

Yes. I found an old X-Fi Platinum at home and my cheap Logitech Z523's sounds TONS better than on the motherboard audio. Seriously, it's night and day, and that is with CRAPPY speakers. It was an epiphany. Even if you have cheap speakers, if you have a basic motherboard there's a world of difference.


----------



## qubit (May 12, 2015)

Yes, there's a difference all right.

The Creative X-Fi cards sound head and shoulders above anything else IMO. They're old and discontinued now, so can be hard to find.

Creative have released a followup version which also sounds pretty good, but it doesn't have the same wide range of control panel options for tone control.



Frick said:


> Yes. I found an old X-Fi Platinum at home and my cheap Logitech Z523's sounds TONS better than on the motherboard audio. Seriously, it's night and day, and that is with CRAPPY speakers. It was an epiphany. Even if you have cheap speakers, if you have a basic motherboard there's a world of difference.


I see we've been drinking the same koolaid.


----------



## Ivša (May 12, 2015)

One question from me, i have Sony sound amplifier (some thing like this: http://www.cooltoyzph.com/viewitem.php?iid=31), its stereo with no digital connection and its hooked to my PC via RCA cable into onboard sound card (my motherboard is Asus maximus gene v), the speakers connected to my sound amplifier are 100$ floor standing speakers (something like this: http://www.magnat.de/en/home-audio/product-finder/floorstanding-speakers/monitor-supreme-800) so i ask you would i have any benefits from buying a dedicated sound card and if yes maybe some suggestion of what to buy?!


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 12, 2015)

Short answer: YES, it mkes a difference!  With sound cards, I have always noticed more clarity and richness in sounds, which is are subjective to be sure.  The biggest feature of sound cards is that they boost sound, including alot of those background sounds that you may or may not hear in a game.

Even a half-decent pair of Logitech gaming speakers (2.1 system with a dedicated bass speaker for the floor) are fine, and can sound like award-winning speakers with a sound card.  So if you already have decent speakers, you've won half the battle.

In our house, we have ASUS Xonar D1 and DS sound cards, as well a Creative Soundblaster Z, which is in my rig.  For years I used an X-Fi Extreme Gamer PCI card because the significantly higher sound quality (to my untrained ear, of course).  I recently switched to the Soundblaster Z last year because of it being PCIe instead of PCI, and because driver support will continue for awhile longer than the Extreme Gamer will, I am sure.  Creative does have good drivers for some X-Fi's up through W8.1, though.

While the Z has some improvement, to my ears, over the Extreme Gamer, it is not as earth-shattering as going from onboard sound to a good soundcard.  It's more an incremental improvement.  I have to agree with @qubit though, the audio control panel is not as "optioned" as the Extreme Gamer's was, but it's still got a fair bit of customization.

So, in conclusion, is there a big difference in sound cards?  Yes there is!  Are they worth it?  That can only be answered by you, but for me, YES!  No matter how good onboard sound has gotten, it is still not as good as a mid-range or higher sound card for clarity, richness, and boosted sounds.  There is certainly a difference between just "good enough", and making a significant improvement to your experience, which is what a decent sound card will provide.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 12, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Short answer: YES, it mkes a difference!  With sound cards, I have always noticed more clarity and richness in sounds, which is are subjective to be sure.  The biggest feature of sound cards is that they boost sound, including alot of those background sounds that you may or may not hear in a game.
> 
> Even a half-decent pair of Logitech gaming speakers (2.1 system with a dedicated bass speaker for the floor) are fine, and can sound like award-winning speakers with a sound card.  So if you already have decent speakers, you've won half the battle.
> 
> ...


but did you have a ALC1150 mobo? i totally agree with what you write nonetheless (for the OP it might be worth it even with a "cheap" soundcard but a notch above the Audigy SE) , as of all my old mobo i had before i got the one i have now where used with a X-Fi Xtreme Gamer dedicated (and sometime the aforementioned cards in my previous post for tests)


----------



## Aquinus (May 12, 2015)

@GreiverBlade I personally have pretty sensitive hearing, always have. A great example is how my parents have a nice sounding Bose dock but, I seem to be the only person who can hear the inductor wine coming from the AC adapter. At first I thought I was just going nuts but I could tell that the pitch changed if you plugged in and unplugged an iPod. It's probably something around 23-25Khz. Anyways, I've personally found having flat response headphones to be much more advantageous because over-emphasis on bass will ruin audio. I still strongly believe that a good set of headphones will go further (money wise,) than a sound card will and a sound card will only sound as good as the headphones. Not to say that a sound card won't get you anything, just the gain will be lesser for the money you need to invest. So if you had 100 USD to spend, I would say get 100 USD headphones and forget the audio card, but that's me.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 12, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> but did you have a ALC1150 mobo?


 
Actually, recently, yes.  On an ASROCK H87 Fatal1ty Performance motherboard, I tried it out before it became my HTPC motherboard.  I found the Soundblaster Z sound to be superior to my admittedly uncalibrated ear.  I agree that all of these views pro or con are subjective though.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 12, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> @GreiverBladeIt's probably something around 23-25Khz.



You hear it in the speakers or form the AC adapter itself? If the speakers, then try to use a coil, just twist through it the wire it should mend the problem. High quality USB cables have them on both ends, the fat cylinders and the end. I've seen some in PC case too, to front power and reset buttons. 

And and and... not all cards are suitable for all. Motherboard audio is limited in voltage and current capability. Due to that even ALC1150 cannot achieve their claimed datasheet specs. See...







Noise level very good, yes I agree, but that dynamic range is so poor to my ears, that's the resoultion, between most silent and loudest tone the thing can reproduce and make distinctive... it is worse than my X-Fi HD nearly seven times and Elite Pro 5-6 times. If using average speaker system with integrated realtek no one will notice, that is for sure, as it ain't the weakest part of the chain, so I am not discussing about that.

Everyone want a LOL... ? What kind of level ALC1150 has(and most integrated realteks really do)... still two times worse in dynamic range, hello it is year 2004 with SB Live! 24bit with CS4382?? Eleven freaking years ago. 






But that's not it.

HIFI Headphones are usually high resistance like 80-250Ohm, then you won't be able to swing them properly. Same is with very low Z speakers(meant for mobile devices), there won't be enough current. If using anything else, it is OK... some sound cards dedicated headphone amplifier some don't, so see the description and pick wisely.

I agree that SBZ is kind of a average card... it uses same old proven CS4398, same as Xonar DX and X-FI Elite uses, it uses poor cheap parts around it and and it performs just as it performs... I don't prefer cirrus logics,, but still it is good hands down. I wonder why cirrus has not released anything better, I guess they can't. But the price for the Z, gosh... daylight robbery.

Well don't be shy guys, uncalibrated ear? Use RMAA, and loop test it... I always do that... that's why I hate Xonar drivers, not only they cheat on RMAA, they tend to switch forth and back with re sampling and audio modes, Wasapi is broken and stutters totally a driver mess, I got rid of my Xonar DX because of that. I bought my used elite pro for work and had horrid RMAA results, and yes the card sounded crap also. SPL was down around 98dBA, after replacing caps with Japanese Nichions near the DAC and power supply part it jumped back to 117dBA, neary the max as it really can. The card is really hot, I guess it makes degradation really faster. So there are many things to consider, leaving the religious thing about sounding better and thinking whether it is a placebo or not. Usually it is explainable with simple tests reasoning.


----------



## st2000 (May 12, 2015)

i think you can get max of what you have(depending on you requirements)
first of all do you like going to cinema only cause of greater sound?
if no ->see first sentence
if yes ->there is no limit to perfection, only reasonobable compromiss between money and your expirience(yes, only YOUR expirience)
just try and define your requirements

offtop: for me i always want smthg better in sound - started with 2 dialog speakers, than 4 speakers with standard music center, than 2 giant studio speakers with analog reciever(now i cant use smthg expt winamp+izotope ozone), now having 4 studio speakers and 3 smaller for surrounding with Yamaha RX-A1040
now i havent heard any sound beter balanced/louder/wider/softer/warmer/cleaner and so on than in my house, totaly happy
PS forget about smthg - if you think that every single song needs it's own equalizer settings - than you're sound maniac like me - if not - relax, you got different passion
PPS my opinion is output source(reciever) is the aim to get quality sound, modern onboard souncards are enough to provide sound without loss via optical cable(from my expirience, only my opinion), also headpones is not an option cause of perception - too different categories with speakers


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 12, 2015)

st2000 said:


> now i havent heard any sound beter balanced/louder/wider/softer/warmer/cleaner and so on than in my house, totaly happy



I may offer the next level of retardation... special setups for each type of music you play... Vinyl/Tube/cognac amp setup corner driving with large paper cone fullrange speakers with ultra sensitivity like Fostex or some cheap variant - a rebuild thicker housing for Simfonija 003(you must know it judging your location, they will suffice for a small room for Jazz/Classical/Blues. A dedicated transistor unit QUAD405 like with it's remarkable ultra low distortion figures and sensitive mid size speakers for Heavy Metal and daily youtube use, and a pure low Z output field transistor parade for low resistance floorstanders, those for movies and gaming and bass heavy music but I don't like that ... they all sound different, but using the particular material they do excel and is the best combo. I heard once electrostatic speakers[ESL-57] too they were something else too, definitely an interesting experience very transparent and natural like feeling.

There is not an ultimate solution that fits all . And using all that... your spouse will hate you


----------



## st2000 (May 12, 2015)

@Ferrum Master can say that 


Ferrum Master said:


> a rebuild thicker housing for Simfonija 003


got many different analogs, some are better and some worser
about sound: now i'm not fully satisfied cause like to listen different music, and you suggestion is fact of life
it's not retardation, it's just some passion multiplied on expirience and what you like to recieve
afterall it's all individual and any numbers cant proove to your ears that some sound is better or worser: only ears and brain can say you "i like that"


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 12, 2015)

qubit said:


> Yes, there's a difference all right.
> 
> The Creative X-Fi cards sound head and shoulders above anything else IMO. They're old and discontinued now, so can be hard to find.
> 
> ...


if you have shit Chinese $15 headset or speakers, a $200 sound card will not make them sound any better.


----------



## Nordic (May 12, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> if you have shit Chinese $15 headset or speakers, a $200 sound card will not make them sound any better.


My headphones were pretty cheap, $30 jvc rx 700's. I could notice a difference all the way up to the aune t1. Yes there were diminishing returns but I think that is in part because my headphones are only so good. The next step for me would be better headphones.


----------



## qubit (May 12, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> if you have shit Chinese $15 headset or speakers, a $200 sound card will not make them sound any better.


You'd be surprised. Running it through the crappy little speakers on my monitor actually made quite a bit of difference, with the sound having a lot more treble and sounding much punchier, although still poor, lol. A lot of that is due to the extensive eq available on the X-Fi cards, of course. And of course, one needs to run it through a decent amp and speakers/headphones to get the full benefit.


----------



## Kursah (May 12, 2015)

There is a noticeable difference, yes. The biggest differences I've noticed rely on what the analog outputs have for op-amps and what the software allows for EQ tuning and shaping and the form of signal boosters. Going from onboard years ago to an old X-Fi Xtreme Music was a MAJOR difference. Going from that card to a much more expensive Auzentech X-Fi Forte was a slight difference but that card better handled the style of sound I liked (bass heavy), and had a headphone amp on rear and front outputs.

I also own an Aune T1, which is a solid investment if you want a quality and affordable external sound solution.

Something else to keep in mind is how you drive what you're listening to. Right now and for over a year I have been using optical to my Denon AVR 1613, relying on my sound card only for its EQ. I recently removed the sound card due to driver issues/bugs I was done dealing with and downloaded Equalizer APO and then found a 32-band EQ to tune my wound with.. My onboard is the not-stellar Realtek ALC1150, and it is doing a fine job of sending the digital sound signals to my receiver. What am I getting at here? Well depending on your output choice you may or may not notice. If using digital, odds are you won't notice from your sound card... my Denon is doing processing to convert the sound to analog at this point. I am again pushing an EQ'd sound signal to my receiver.

Now if you are using your analog connections, then a better sound card will make a difference. Going from the onboard ALC 8xx series on my old lady's P61 board (specs in sig), to an Asus DX or GX ($30 PCI version) was very noticable. We have an old pair of refurbished Logitech X-230's and they also use headphones on that PC a lot...so direct analog connections to the PC. This is where a good sound card can make the most difference. A good sound card does not have to be $100, 200 or 300+. Really, I feel that if you're used to cheap sound...and you feel it sounds good, you might not find the value in something that creates a similar sound that costs way more...depends on how sensitive to sound changes you really are.

I really like the cheap Asus sound cards, even with stock drivers. I also miss my old X-Fi XtremeMusic, that card was truly a gem. The Auzen Forte is good, but its drivers were a nightmare and newer drivers are no longer being made for this card that I could find...there were some from one or two years ago iirc.

It really depends on the sound you want too...honestly it pays to keep it simple because audio gear gets expensive very fast. I got into audio, next thing I know I have a $300 pair of Denon D2000's, a $120 sound card, a $250 receiver, a $400 pair of HE-400's, a $100 pair of JVC HA-DX3's, etc. etc. etc.... and honestly I've stayed on the cheaper side of things. Other users here can add a couple zeroes to the end of what I've spent. 

If you're happy with it, don't change it, if you want change, be specific in what you want from your sound and if possible go somewhere and test different hardware (tough to do for many).


----------



## lZKoce (May 12, 2015)

Here are my 2 cents: lots of people are convinced modern day Mobo's are equipped with decent or sufficient audio codecs and only if you are audiophile or you are having 500 bucks headphones you need a dedicated DAC for them. That may be true, but my humble experience show otherwise. 

Few years ago I bought very cheap Creative 24 bit live, which is running the same audio chip as the 2 times more expensive Creative Music X-Fi. Well I had an expensive MoBo then, but WOW what a difference in the audio. Everything from Youtube, Skype, games sounded SO much better. Since then I've never run onboard audio to my financial ability. Right now I have Creative X-Fi go Pro + JVC RX700 (budget setup I know), but I am planning to get a higher class USB sound card since my next build is hopefully mini ITX. 

I'd say this: know how you use your audio - whether you are a Headphone person or a Speaker person and if you get a deal on a sound card- get it. I mean I paid 10 EUR, back then it really wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Moofachuka (May 12, 2015)

stoggs1 said:


> Hey everyone, I just have a general question about sound cards.  I have been using the same one for a few years now. Its a rocketfish sound card which is basically a rebranded audigy se that i payed around 30 bux for.  so my question is if i where to upgrade to a really expensive sound card would I notice a huge difference.


depends, if you play PC games (especially FPS) go for Creative Zx for surround sound.  It's also good for music without breaking your bank, and lasts for many years   Cheers!


----------



## Aquinus (May 12, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> You hear it in the speakers or form the AC adapter itself?


Yeah, if I get up really close to it I can hear the squeal coming from the AC adapter. I suspect it's inductor wine from a high frequency VRM that's oscillating at a resonant frequency. I suspect the resonant frequency changes when you plug in the iPod because when you put current on the output capacitors, you're changing the characteristics of the circuit. So it makes sense that the pitch drops when the iPod is plugged in. It also doesn't have a choke on the USB cable because there is no cable. The dock is entirely enclosed. There is probably a RCL circuit involved at some point. It's worth noting that the AC adapter is weird, it doesn't have a 0v ground, it produces something like +17v and -17v, probably to drive the output on the DAC, so I suspect something weird is happening with the conversion... maybe a transformer is oscillating or something. Who knows.

Either way, I do feel that if you don't have good headphones, a good audio device won't mean anything. I've used nice headphones before, but flat response headphones kind of changes everything for the better for me.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 12, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Yeah, if I get up really close to it I can hear the squeal coming from the AC adapter



I would have got mad and discarded the device in your place 

Either you or the postman (didn't use Mailman for a reason ) dropped it, and the transformer coils are deformed inside(gap), but in most cases, poor design as such. +/-17? Well only if there is further inside a circuit that creates artificial zero, such low currents why not.

Flat response? I wonder what you mean by that? AKG K550? They are boobless flat , I use Beyerdynamic DT-150, they are not actually flat, they have raised a bottom bit, but sound very straight, critical and honest and look ugly as hell . But driving them is very tough, 250Ohms, they doesn't feel good at low voltages, like sound cards deliver.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 12, 2015)

qubit said:


> You'd be surprised. Running it through the crappy little speakers on my monitor actually made quite a bit of difference, with the sound having a lot more treble and sounding much punchier, although still poor, lol. A lot of that is due to the extensive eq available on the X-Fi cards, of course. And of course, one needs to run it through a decent amp and speakers/headphones to get the full benefit.


I am still inclined to say that one will notice a bigger improvement in sound if they change speakers or headset first.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 12, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I am still inclined to say that one will notice a bigger improvement in sound if they change speakers or headset first.



The most important thing that many notice only... The new card goes to eleven lol. Not the fidelity.


----------



## Frick (May 12, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> There is not an ultimate solution that fits all . And using all that... your spouse will hate you



And everyone around you.


----------



## stoggs1 (May 12, 2015)

I have some headphones i got from garden ridge fridge for about 15 bucks.  There pretty good for gaming and music.  audio sounds pretty clear on them actually for what I payed for.  There also semi noise cancelling which I like as well.  Only issue I have with them I wish they where a little bit louder.  Some games sound quieter with them than others.

Also when I wear them I can't hear my loud ass pc which is a definate plus.  I have 8 fans in my rig lol.


----------



## qubit (May 13, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I am still inclined to say that one will notice a bigger improvement in sound if they change speakers or headset first.


Oh yes, absolutely. Indeed, changing those are the single biggest improvement one can make to sound by a country mile.

It's just surprising how audible the differences between electronics are though, even through cheap speakers or headphones. Comparing the X-Fi card with a previous cheapie, but decent Creative card and the onboard sound will all processing settings to flat, still revealed noticeably more presence and clarity than you'd think, even through those tinny monitor speakers. I wouldn't have believed this was possible had I not tried it myself years ago.

Back in the 80s, I had a decent 3-head tape deck* and two sets of headphones, one supercheap around £5 and one reasonable pair for about £80, but not audiophile by any standards. The supercheaps had a pretty crap sound as you might expect, especially the midrange, sounding all peaky and boxy, but could surprisingly kick ass with the bass. The big surprise was that the quality drop of the analog recording was somewhat more obvious using the cheap headphones than the better ones, even with metal tape. I don't know exactly why that was, but I suspect that it was due to the poorer treble and the peaky midrange which did it, with the decent treble of the better headphones masking some of the quality loss in the midrange, perhaps. Also, back then, I used to record off FM radio which has never exactly been a high quality signal source.

*A Denon DR-M33HX for cassette deck enthusiasts.


----------



## MarioOVER9000 (Jun 6, 2015)

Well.. you will notice some difference but it won't be huge unless you have really good speakers/headphones.


----------

